

Ask HN: How to minimize costs (ie rent) for a startup? - keeptrying

I live in NYC and am trying to minimize my rent/costs so that I can work on a startup full time. I'm looking at living in a 3-br share for $800 a month in queens.<p>Does anyone have any tips on minimizing rents/costs?
======
docmach
Not living in NYC is a great way to save money. If you don't need to be there
you can live on less than $800 a month in some places.

~~~
keeptrying
Can you give examples. Also the good thing about nyc is the startup scene.
There are lots of networking events which I've found very useful and also I'm
single so I need a little social life.

~~~
docmach
In Lincoln, NE you can get a one bedroom apartment with utilities included for
$425 and if you are happy with 15' x 20' one room apartment you can get one
for $275. There is a college here so finding interns is fairly easy and there
are lots of small startups. However, once you start growing you might have
trouble hiring enough people since there just aren't as many people who want
to be in Lincoln as there are people who want to be in Silicon Valley or the
east coast. I'm not very social so I don't know how good the socializing is
here.

------
cperciva
I find that living in my parents' basement provides a dramatic reduction in
monthly expenses.

~~~
keeptrying
My parents are in India and I will be living there for some part of the year
for sure.

------
bcx
In Mountain View (in the Heart of Silicon Valley) we were able to rent a
townhouse for roughly $500 a month. (with 5 people)

If you want to reduce your expenses, get a room-mate. (Then it will be $400 a
month)

